# How to make Legato using Ghost notes



## TheoKrueger (Oct 16, 2004)

First of all, make two channels that have Different string patches on them ( preferably something like 8 Violins and 16 violins or Solo Cello and Cello section for example ) . If you use the same patch on both channels, you will get phaze problems . 

Set both channels to exactly the same Panning . Around 20 pan works well for me when making violins. Around 100 pan when writing Cello . Up to you ! 








This image above shows a simple string line with an example of expression controllers . We will take this line ( Midi Clip ) and all of it's controllers and copy the whole thing to our second channel.






As you can see on the second picture ( Channel Two ) the notes have been moved a -little- bit to the left , depending on the tempo you are working on , move it more to the left for fast tempos, and less for slower ones. Or don't move it at all if you don't want .

The described above are our Ghost Notes ! They will make the legato's smooth . You will not be able to hear them in the final mixdown, but their pitch and harmonics will interact with the main channel and make the sound fatter and richer or will be used for very smooth transactions. 

Now on channel 2 we will draw Pitch Bends . 
Whenever moving to a next note which is Higher, draw a bend that follows the Legato you imagine and it's speed . ( Like on Picture 2 ) . So for example, when you go from C to a D, draw 2 semitones bend. From E to F draw one semitone . 
Usually you can start the Bend from the middle of the initial note, it's peak reaching the start of the next note, and the end of the bend in the middle of the next note .

Now, set this channel MUCH lower in volume, If channel 1 is 100 , set this to 50-60 or even lower . It depends on what instruments your two channels have so it's difficult to have a standard. About 50% seems to do the job .


Demo Mp3 File 

Mp3 Demo File -----> Download Link 
Download the First song on the List by clicking on the small blue Mp3 link, it features my horrible accent and speech with a 6$ mic :o . 

Notes-Tips
-------

-If you see that the note transactions are -too much- distorted by the bends, lower the velocity of the notes in channel 2 or just set the volume lower. This trick works well when applied subtle . When overkilled, the two channels start to seperate and distort.

- If you want to fatten the sound in one note/part, just go to channel 2 and make a bend downwards with 1 to 2 semitones. Downwards works better imo.

- Always work with big tempos instead of small ones. Instead of using 100 Tempo use 200 and make all your data expand to double the length. Instead of 50 use 200 and make all your data expand to four times the length .

The faster the tempo is , the more values in the controllers and the pitch bend you can use and you will also get better quality since the volume increments will be more . So in a Fade in , the values won't go 90-92-94-96 but they will go as they should -> "Chromatically"  

That's about it !

If you need any help , please post your questions in this Thread.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Oct 17, 2004)

Theo,

this is the same technique Nick is going to implement on QLSO , the Qlegato...and I can see it works , thanks!!!


----------



## CJ (Oct 17, 2004)

Ya think? Pretty technical explanation - thanks for sharing it - its cool because it works. Nick's QLegato for the QLSO updates might have a very similar approach, yes, without the end user having to program it.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Oct 17, 2004)

Interesting stuff there!
I'll be sure to try it out.


----------



## lux (Oct 20, 2004)

hmmm...I'm think on how to implement automatically on a sample patch, i.e. pressing sustain pedal. I've tried also with glide, but it doesnt work well.
For Sonar we could ask to a Midi fx developer, it think it could not be so difficult, but I cant program mfx, so dunno.

btw...how can qlegato work? I mean, if the bend curve starts before I press the next key how can the engine know what i'm going to do?

Luca


----------



## TheoKrueger (Oct 20, 2004)

With synthesis ? I downloaded the Vocaloid Miriam Demo version recently ( A must try, great tool i think ) and that is how it's done there . With some reverb to smoothen out the -not so real- original sound, the result is beautiful imo . Especially for "airy" vocal lines . For text singing i can't know how well it works, haven't tried the full version.

Back to legato - > You could have the midi line get rendered and freezed before you listen to the legato version or a quick midi scan reading all the notes on/off and adding bends automatically as a midi fx add-on ?

The ideal for me would be Vocaloid's synthesis engine, but instead of typing lyrics , typing in articulations . Vib, stc, mrc, etc etc . That would be great. Even the thought of such inspires me 

http://www.zero-g.co.uk/index.cfm?articleid=802 ( if you guys wanna try Vocaloid out, Windows only , recommended  )


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 20, 2004)

Interesting ideas Theo. Have you considered contacting the Vocaloid people with ways to improve their interface? I'm sure that someone there might be willing to hear your suggestions.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Oct 20, 2004)

Yes Frederick, i sent them an e-mail regarding the type-in articulations idea a couple of months ago;
They said something about working on a similar concept ( or something like that ) but they didn't give me any further details unfortunately :? 

I hope we hear something about this soon. I'll send them another mail now and see what happens !


----------



## frankvg (Oct 28, 2004)

Theo, 

thanks for sharing this tip. I am all for tutorials and stuff.

The use of the ghost clip is evident. One thing confuses me though. For example your first note is going from a flat to a b. So you pitchbend 2 semitones up going to b flat. But on the b you pitchbend 2 semitones down from a c sharp to a b, if I understand correctly. 

Wouldn't it be better to go up from a flat to b flat on the first note and 1 semitone UP again on the second note from a b flat to b? 

Maybe I am just missing the point. I tried some pitchbend with GPO but got horrible results. Could be because I didn't use a ghost clip or just because my sequencer (Tracktion) doesn't handle pitchbend very comfortably. 

cheers,
Frank


----------



## TheoKrueger (Oct 28, 2004)

Hey Frank, 

What you are saying is very right -> There is a downwards bend from F# to a E which is only 1 semitone bend while it should be 2 . This method is generally very wrong with a logical view , the only thing saving it and giving a good result is that you have the volume very, very low and lots of reverb on channel 2 , so you get more from resonance than normal notes.

But as you said, you can have A-B-C like this instead : 

Insert a B note only -> B-2pitch , B-0pitch , B+1pitch = A-B-C

This works wonders on No-vibrato flute, basson, bass clarinet, and clarinet mostly. Try doing a picolo flute trill by using this pitch bend : 0-1-0-1-0-1 . Or 0-2-0-2-0 ( nothing between the 0 and 1 though, just like an on/off switch . 

Back to strings . The other thing is that, if you have the volume very low on the ghost notes, even by having an A on the first channel and a G on the second reaching A slowly, it won't sound that bad . It just makes the sound fatter/detuned and more expressive ( Like the players reaching the exact pitch at different times )



> I tried some pitchbend with GPO but got horrible results. Could be because I didn't use a ghost clip or just because my sequencer (Tracktion) doesn't handle pitchbend very comfortably.



Try combining two tracks, one track that has the normal theme , and a second track with a different strings set so you won't get chorusing problems . All the bends go -only- on the second track which is set to around 45% to 55% of the original channel volume . Using pitch bend on the Main track will get you a terrible result !

Thanks for the comments/suggestions Frank , they got me re-thinking some stuff and i'm off to try them!


----------



## TheoKrueger (Oct 28, 2004)

I made this today using a different technique, the extreme ghost notes idea was abandoned . I think the results are much better :

Small file -> 400Kb

http://n.1asphost.com/TheoKrueger/Public/NewLegato.m3

Rename file extension to .mp3


----------

